# what's the nicest thing someone has done for you?



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I was watching a show on TV this morning and they ask what's the nicest thing someone has done for you, it made me stop and think about that..
I thought it might be fun to hear your answers.
We live at a time in this world where we hear so many negative things, lets hear some good things. Who wants to start?


----------



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I was watching a show on TV this morning and they ask what's the nicest thing someone has done for you, it made me stop and think about that..
> I thought it might be fun to hear your answers.
> We live at a time in this world where we hear so many negative things, lets hear some good things. Who wants to start?


Once I was in another city 5 hours away from home and I missed my bus. There wasn't another bus until the morning and it was 9PM. At the same time there was a concert of a famous band. A friend of mine missed that concert (he had bought the ticket and all) to bring me home safe.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

My dog Fifer had been sick on and off for a while. One morning he let out a terrible scream and I knew it was time to take him to the vet. I had just moved to a new town and my vet was a forty five minute drive. I didn't want to take Fifer to a strange place to go to his final rest, but I was too shaken to drive, plus I needed to be able to hold Fifer. I called my sister-in-law, but she said she couldn't come. Then I called a friend who lived near by, who I had not known for very long.

Her husband answered the phone and said she was at work. He asked what was wrong, as my voice was shaking. I said, "Fifer is in pain, I need to get.....

"I'll be right over." He didn't ask any questions, he just came running. Fifer was laying quietly in his basket. Michael arrived in five minutes and carried the basket to the car. I was able to comfort and stroke my little boy, who drew his last breath before we got to the freeway. 

Of course, many people have done kind things for me, many people have done truly rotten things to me, but Michael hardly knew me at the time, and what he did was more than just giving me a ride, much more.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

To me the little things are the nicest - a card, a letter, etc. My mother always did extraordinary things things. I forgot my wallet at home, and she sent it up to me via courier. But there are so many others, on the eve of my fiftieth birthday, coworkers stayed late and decorated my office with streamers and signs. When I came in - it was incredible, they hung things from the ceiling, they had banners, etc. It was really nice, except for the number 50 (which mysterious disappeared as soon as I got a ladder and some some scissors) I left everything up until I moved to a new office. It was special. When I was 18, I worked at Sears, also on my birthday, I came into a surprise party complete with cake and ice cream. Of course people here were so supportive when Luck was sick. Just this week, one of my neighbors - I helped with some computer problems and am always giving things from the garden, they brought over basil (a lot of basil - a least a quart bag of basil) and she had gone to the Asian market and bought a whole bag of things for me - curries, ginger powder, red chili sauce, etc. That was really nice. She is from Southeast Asia, but her husband and children are very American, so she tends to cook and eat American food. I made a spicy tofu chili basil and brought some over to her. I really appreciate what they did for me, but always feel bad when someone spends money on me.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

It seems that it is always the kindness that takes you by surprise that you remember.
Once I was driving through Dunkin' Donuts, and the person ahead of me paid for my coffee. A total stranger! For no reason!
When I got to the window and found out, they had already driven off, so there was no way to say thank you. So, of course I paid for the person behind me to give them a nice little surprise too.
It was something small, but such a nice surprise, and a reminder that there are nice people in the world.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love hearing these stories, it really warms my heart:wub: more please


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I think for me the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me is all the thoughts and prayers from you guys here when Pipper had surgery for bladder stones. I was a complete wreck leaving him in a hospital 1 1/2 hours from home and without the support from everyone here I don't know how I would have survived those 3 days.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was thinking hard about this. I think the nicest thing that anyone has done for me has been here just this past May--when I posted about what would have been my mom's Birthday and the anniversary of my Trevor's death. I was so distraught that day and those who responded to my post were so incredibly kind and offered the most beautiful words of wisdom and also support and comfort. Although, the words made me cried, I knew I wasn't alone and also knew I was supported by some extraordinary friends!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Christmas of 2013 the team that reported to me at work did the most awesome thing. It wasn't "for" me but it touched on many things I care deeply about - my mom, my home town and animals.

My home town (I moved away in 1986) had massive tornado damage in November 2013 and one of my former customers died. Over 1100 homes were uninhabitable. A former high school classmate is a vet tech there and her clinic was providing free boarding, medical care and grooming for animals of all types whose families had been impacted. A number of people, myself included, made "donations" to the clinic to offset the cost of care of these animals whose families were now homeless.

At Christmas that year, my gift from my employees was a donation to the vet clinic in memory of my mom who had died in 2011. It was one of the very few times in my life when I was speechless, and their thoughtfulness and generosity had me in tears.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow. This really takes a lot of thinking. Love everyone's answers. 

One very nice thing was here on this forum when I was looking (for 9 months) for a puppy and one of our former SM members, Marsha, alerted me suddenly one day to a perfect pup for me. I saw the photo and my hand was shaking dialing the phone. And of course, that was Tyler...the perfect pup for me. :wub:
And many years ago, several acts of kindness from strangers and friends. It was a few months after my first skiing accident when I was starting to recover enough to go back up to the house in Vermont, we were on the NYS thruway and something was wrong with the car a/c. Jim opened the hood, saw something was wrong with the fan, touched something he thought would just turn a little and the fan started and nearly severed off his finger. I was in the car, he went running into the rest area and since I was on crutches in a brace and the crutches were in the back of the car, I couldn't get out.:blink: The kindness of strangers was apparent as they went to help him in the men's room. I kept looking for one to come out. Finally, one said "He's okay,"  another said, "We've called for an ambulance." :w00t: A trooper came and an ambulance and they were so great with him and I. He needed transport to another hospital across the river for a hand surgeon and had the surgery done. Dilemma was that the car was at the rest stop on the other side of the Hudson River and of course neither of us could drive! We called a couple we are friends with and they were so great driving up to get our car and then getting us and driving us home. We were so touched and relieved. Boy what a combo we looked like -- my leg and his finger. People thought we were in a bad accident together. B)

Love acts of kindness, big and small. <3


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Mom & Dad can I keep her???*

Some of your stories made me chuckle & some brought a tear to my eye. As for me when I was about 19 years old and I was still living with my parents *one thing I'll never ever forget is when my parents allowed me to take in my very first dog:heart:.* The dog had belonged to a then boyfriend which I had at the time. The boyfriend {who was only 21} lived with his mother. His mother didn't want his dog in the house anymore because no one bothered to house train it, and the dog {who was about 1 year old} was about to be taken to the pound by my then boy friend & his mother, & then probably euthanized. The dog was an average medium sized fluffy mixed breed & there was a good chance no one else would adopt her. 

I had already fallen in love with this dog just from being around her when visiting my boyfriend & I was desperate not to see her be killed. I asked the boyfreind & his mother if I could please keep her instead of them bringing her to the kill shelter/euthanizing her. The boy friend & his mother let me have her thank God. So I brought her to my parents house where I lived in desperate hope they would let her stay there with us. My parents immediately said "no way" & got very angry. But they didn't make her leave the house either. My parents being dog lovers secretly loved her. 

For the next few years after that I would often hear them say "that dog is going" {usually when they were angry at me for something else lol} but they never made me get rid of her. We all knew she would be there to stay. {I'm proud to say that at that young age I was surprisingly responsible & paid for all of her vet care & food & I house trained her.} I am forever grateful that my parents let her stay & didn't make her leave. She lived with me and my parents & their other dog for a few years, and then in later years lived with just me {when I got my own place} for a total of 15 beautiful years! *So basically my parents:heart: having let me keep that dog was one on the nicest things anyone has ever done for me!* I a few more stories of super nice things people have done but much too long to list so I will spare you all lol!
{P.S. this is how my obsession with cute fluffy dogs began!}
Below is a photo of my beloved, now dearly departed 'Kar'.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Don't know if this counts...but God did the nicest thing for me when he sent me this man I'm married to. I never dreamed I'd have anyone who cares for me as much as he does. I thank God everyday for sending him to me.*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I have been thinking a lot about this question. 

Throughout the years ... there have been so many times that I have felt the nicest things were done for me. However, there are two different occasions that seem to stand out .. I think because I was so overwhelmed, surprised, and touched ... by the thoughtfulness of others. 

And, on these two different occasions ... the nicest things done for me were not done by just one person. 

Once it was a group of seven friends that I had connected with on an old Oprah forum that used to be held on AOL. Throughout the years (over seventeen years now) we have remained close friends. What these friends did for me was such a beautiful surprise. 

For many years I baked them my special pumpkin loaf! I loved sending this at Christmas. I would spend hours baking, and then wrapping these treasures. I loved making every gift wrapping special ... choosing colored ribbons and ornaments that zeroed in on favorite things I knew about my friends. And, for their children, too. One child was autistic and could only tolerate a couple of different foods. But, after the first time he tried to eat a tiny bit of my pumpkin loaf ... he wanted more! All the kids, who are grown now ... still love this special treat. In addition to the pumpkin bread ... I would also send another little gift ... often a CD with music that I thought they would love ... and, that we could listen to *together at a distance* So, with that ...

One year, my friends got together ... behind my back ... and, planned for several months how to surprise me with doing something extra special! (I am NOT easy to surprise). They got together by phone and email and worked to get me individual gifts that were related in a way to where they lived. Oregon, California, Arizona, Tennessee, Ohio, Florida, Indiana, and Minnesota. A card was sent on to each friend to sign and write a note for me. The gifts were wrapped with beautiful papers and handmade bows ... just like I loved doing. And, then I was sent an email to make sure I would be home when a box was scheduled to be delivered. 

When I opened the door to sign for the package ... the box was so big that I needed Felix to bring it into the living room. Hah ... I couldn't imagine why one friend sent a box that was so big! When I opened the box ... I was immediately overwhelmed with surprise and touched with what my eyes saw. So many beautifully wrapped gifts with special tags from my very special friends. I couldn't stop crying ... I was so touched. And, every single gift and ornament was personal and beautiful. I still look at the pictures I took before I opened the presents. Such fond memories ...

The other occasion when something was done nice for me ... well, it was way more than nice ... was done by a group of complete strangers. There were two separate groups of men and women who (with the help of their counselors ... who had to end up asking permission from me ... to disclose my first name only) wanted to write me letters to thank me for something. I still have all the thoughtful handwritten cards and letters that were sent to me. It was a complete surprise. Although my gift to them was meant to be unanimous ... they were so overwhelmed with appreciation ... that they talked their counselor into allowing them to write to me. The letters and cards still touch me so much that I still can end up in tears reading their heartfelt stories and thank-you's. 

It's hard to explain ... but, for me, the greatest gift I can receive is the feeling of knowing that I have been a part of helping bring light into someone else's life ... and, especially to those who thought nobody else in the world cared. These are from women who suffered from unbelievable forms of abuse from men. And, another group was from men who, too, come from very abusive backgrounds. 

One woman shared that she at first she didn't think she would be able to enjoy the massage that was part of the spa package. She told me that her body had been scarred all over with cigarette burns and she felt ashamed of her body. But, that she ended up feeling so pampered by the staff at the spa ... and, ended up feeling so relaxed during the massage .. she said she felt so special. At the beginning of her letter (it was handwritten and two pages long) she told me she re- wrote the letter over several times because she wanted the letter to be perfect for me. She said that she had hoped to one day be just like me. And, that her goal was now to some day pay it forward ... to someone else ... what she felt I had done for her. (this letter still makes me cry)

You see, there were angels in my life ... who always seemed to be there during the more trying times. And, with that ... I always wanted to pay it forward. I wished for women who have been physically and mentally scarred by abuse ...to know that there is always someone out there who does care. I wanted them to spend a full day at the spa ... with the works. I wanted them to have their before and after pictures taken. A professional even worked with me to beautifully frame the after pictures. And, after their pampered day at the spa ... they got to enjoy a lovely dinner at a first class restaurant. They also enjoyed a more casual dinner with their children. I wished for all of these precious women to feel beautiful ... inside and out.

However, their gifts of sharing with me ... that by me, a stranger to them, who they never met in person ... was able to show them that there is always someone out there who cares.

I think though these are two different stories ... and, the one that still stands out a little bit more and touches my heart the most ... is about the huge pile of handwritten letters (about 75) that were mailed to me from those wounded men and women who are working so hard to live a happier life. 

There is a longer story how this all came to be with how I chose to do this ... however, I am sure I have already said too much already.

However, if at least one person here ... gets why I shared what I have .. then it will be worth the time I took to write this.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I need to add that, of course, some of the nicest things someone has done for me were from members of my SM family. I hesitated to mention names specifically because I don't want to leave someone's name out by mistake. (my brain is like a sieve these days). 

I am forever grateful and feel blessed for everyone of you ... you know who you are.

I feel the same way as Walter about cards and letters. I keep everyone of them. It's nice to go back and look at them and read them. And, in this day and age ... I treasure handwritten notes. (I need to start doing that myself more)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Marie, your post was so touching that I have tears in my eyes, but a smile on my face. Your special gift in life is bringing out the love in people's hearts.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

What an awesome thread!
I have a lot but one that I'm really forever grateful for. As some of you know, I've raised my daughter by myself since she was 17 months old with no help from her dad. When she was 3 years old I wanted to take her out to see her dad because to me, it was the most important thing in the world that she had a relationship with him. I had little money as I was just rebuilding my career back here. The plan was we were to stay with him.
We got to California after a very long flight and we waited for him to pick us up at the airport and we waited and waited. He never showed and there I was left standing with my baby in a complete panic~in fact..we never heard from him again!
I called a friend who came to get us but she lived in a studio apartment on the beach in Lajolla. I knew I couldn't stay there for a week and planned to fly home the in the next few days where is it was prime time and no available hotel rooms.
The next morning , another friend who was like a mother to me called and told me to get my bags ready that she found me a room for the week. She picked us up, dropped us off, told me not to worry and just enjoy my time out there...she was leaving for business, that she would check in sometime during the week.
They brought me to a suite over looking the ocean in Lajolla. Panick again set in because I knew I would never be able to afford this. The next day I went to the front desk to tell them I was going to fly home because I couldn't afford to stay there.
Well...they told me not to worry, my friend not only paid up front for the room for the week but all my meals too. I just cried.
To this day...I have sent my friend a check for the last twenty years every year to repay her and every year she sends it back. This I will never ever forget and am forever grateful for.
The other one is pretty funny. My daughter and I was in the drive thru at McDonalds. We had ordered hamburgers, fries, shakes, apple pies...alot of yummy things...it was our big usual order. When we pulled up, the man in front of us paid our tab and told them to tell us to enjoy! Had he known we ordered a huge order...I wonder if he would have sprung for the bill, lol!
That totally touched my heart!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Last year on my 50th birthday my sisters Karen and Sheila, and friend Jan and others organized a surprise birthday party for me. I can't describe the feeling of surprise and the overwhelming feeling of seeing my mother across the room....I cried out "Mom!" I can still feel/hear my voice, like a longing for her, something you don't out grow I guess. I will always be so grateful that they brought her to the party (a 5 hour drive) it would not have been the same without her, and she had a great time, then we also spent the weekend together. Dad is not so social so it was understandable that he wasn't there, and he had been sick the previous 5 years so it had been a long time she visited me.

Here's something my mother shared with me, she said really you shouldn't do something nice and talk about it...but anyhow she decided to tell me all these years later... she told me she used to see a woman and her husband around town, and often thought that they were struggling and didn't have much. She had a dress she really loved, a black dress with lovely embroidery and bead work along the neckline. She packaged it and sent it to the woman anonymously....and later saw the woman wearing the dress. That just warmed my heart, the surprise this woman must have felt when she opened the package and wondered who it was from , although I shouldn't have been surprised that Mom would do that. Another time she invited a man in for a meal, he was going door to door selling something and looked so tired and hungry. She asked him if he was hungry and the poor guy did come in and I'm sure he appreciated that.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm enjoying all of these heartwarming stories


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hummmm, the nicest thing anyone has ever done for me .....was by you guys here on SM. The help I received after the flood from Hurricane Sandy was unbelievable!!! we lost so much, but you guys donated money (which helped buy our new furniture) and stuff like dog beds, blankets, leashes, towels, etc. And I still smile when I think of Brenda (Maglily) Our floors were covered with mud and slime from the bottom of the lagoon, it stunk and there were no mops left in any store around here. Brenda (up in Canada) sent 3 mops.....they finally arrived the day our floors were ripped out!!!!! :w00t::smrofl:  

Yep, all of your thoughtfulness was appreciated more than you will ever know.

And when my mom was dying and then finally died, it was you who all held my hand and got me through it. Thank you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay, now I'm sitting her crying about how touching these stories are. Someone does something nice for one person and what a ripple effect. Love this thread!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Being cared about on SM,I've had so much outpouring of love and friendship here as I've gone through cancer.. Many have sent gifts for me and our fluffers , SM elves made our Christmas extra special.. and when Rylee went to the bridge, Walter sent a picture of him and we've cherished it..
Plus helped with my soon to be ex daughter in law to get her car back and helped with Gracie's surgery..

I don't have a biological family but I have something sooo much better... an SM family!
Al loves me and is at my side and my SM family is here for me from afar.
I am truly blessed every day..


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I lost my mom just a week before my mastectomy surgery and soo many here kept contact with Al and kept us in their prayers..
Who says you can't have "real friends" on the internet..
We love you all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great thread Paula!
SM has it's warts but "love covers a multitude of sins."
I love a cup that runs over.


----------



## maximus (Apr 22, 2005)

When my precious Maximus got diagnosed with a congestive heart failure two and a half years ago, I needed a baby sitter to take him out during the day. I asked a lady whom I ran into a few times walking our dogs. She gladly said yes but REFUSED to get paid. She took care of my baby for two years. She's 94 years old and the most amazing person I have ever known.:wub: Maximus really really loved her.

Love,
Maximus in heaven and Baby Beamer.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, these story's have me in tears! Such loving people here on SM!I have thought about what the "nicest" thing would be for me and it's hard to choose. But one year for Christmas my granddaughter made me a photo album and put so much work and love into each page! It journaled her life from birth. And on the last page she wrote me the most loving, precious letter. I will always treasure this wonderful gift of love.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

sherry said:


> Wow, these story's have me in tears! Such loving people here on SM!I have thought about what the "nicest" thing would be for me and it's hard to choose. But one year for Christmas my granddaughter made me a photo album and put so much work and love into each page! It journaled her life from birth. And on the last page she wrote me the most loving, precious letter. I will always treasure this wonderful gift of love.


That truly is special.

The nicest things come from the heart. Even the smallest of things, a smile, holding the door open for someone, bying someone an unexpected cup of coffee, each can add up to make the world so much better.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

When I think about this question, immediately two people and two life-changing events come to mind, and both have to do with Lisa, of course. 

First, the angel who found her after she passed away. She was driving to work at an animal control facility and saw Lisa's little body on the side of the road. Most people would have, and did, drive on to get to work that morning. Maybe they saw her, maybe they didn't. But this girl stopped and brought Lisa to exactly the place she needed to be and made that difficult phone call to me. She then made all the arrangements for me, and even clipped some of her fur and made a paw print out of clay for me when I suddenly in a panic realized I must ask her for these last momentos of my little girl before she was cremated. How lucky we were that she drove by and stopped. I will never forget this.

Second, of course, is my angel here on SM, Leanne. She was the first person to come to mind when trying to answer this question. She sensed my grief at trying to adopt a dog to fill our hearts after Lisa, when I posted that the dog we were considering was adopted before we could get down there. I'm sure we would have adopted a dog eventually, but she wanted to help and she needed to find the perfect home for her Wil. I still can't believe she chose us for that perfect home. I knew this was probably one of the hardest things she had ever had to do, for she loved Wil SO much. That in of itself, touched me and to this day brings me to tears.

Wil, now Lucky to us, is such a beautiful dog (I mean, he was a show dog after all!) with such a beautiful personality. He is ALWAYS on the go... he rarely settles down, even after we try to tire him out with a long walk or a jaunt in the backyard or the basement (he loves to run, run, run!). He loves everyone he meets, which was such a pleasant surprise to friends and family who are used to our less-than-friendly with strangers rescue dogs. He is truly a joy, and for Leanne to entrust us to his care at the time we needed his love most, is just shows the truly generous and kind heart that she has.


----------

